

Whats your suggestion about Howwebstuffworks.com - isakib

Hello there, I need your Suggestion.<p>I purchased a domain http://howwebstuffworks.com for an experiment to compete against crunchbase.com or venturebeatprofiles.com and howstuffworks.com. But, the experiment doesn't bring any fruitful results. Requires more features, functions, more information and so on.<p>What would be your suggestion? What things do you expect from this site? Or what business transform is possible with that domain? Any IDEAS?<p>Please share, I will appreciate your support, suggestion.
======
dpatru
Ideas:

Collection of videos and articles explaining various technologies. Make money
with ads.

Same as above except feature courses teaching internet stuff. You can make
your own courses and/or feature other people's courses. For example, Laura
Roeder sells courses on internet marketing for small businesses
(<http://www.lauraroeder.com/resources/>). You could work out an agreement
whereby you get some commission for selling her courses. See affiliate
marketing (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affiliate_marketing>).

------
pkamb
Lawyer up. I wouldn't want to be going up against howstuffworks.com's
trademarks with a domain like that...

